# Stem Plant ID Help



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi,

Found this plant at the LFS a few weeks back in a tank they have there with unlabelled bunch plants. It was cheap so I thought I'd give it a try.

It has 5 leaves at each node and each leaf has a seraded edge on it. It seemed to do poorly in my aquarium before I got my AH Supply kit but now with 2.75wpg of CF light it's growing at a moderate to fast rate and sends off many shoots at the leaf nodes.

Here is a pic of a bunch of the stuff. It's between the wisteria and stargrass. Please ignore the Rams. They are such little shutterbugs. They are always trying to get into the picture whenever I'm taking photos.









Here is another photo. This time a closeup of what the tops look like. They get somewhat yellowish/pinkish at the tops and they might get even more pink under better lighting. One of the stems that came with it had a few leaves on it that were a bright red/pink colour but I haven't gotten that since and the colouration could have been caused by something else in the previous tanks.









I looked through the plant finder a couple times and thought it looked close to two species:

DIDIPLIS DIANDRA: Highly unlikely as these seem to get quite red.
LAGAROSIPHON MAJOR: Much more likely because of the drooping leafs but the pic in the plant finder doesn't show the seraded edges I see in my aquarium.

I guess it could also be a local species that someone picked out of a lake around here too.

Thanks for your help folks!


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks kind of like Egeria najas.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you are right. Thank you for the quick reply.


----------

